# My 10 Gallon Guppy Breeding Setup



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys I just made a video of my 10 gallon guppy breeding tank.

YouTube - 10 Gallon Guppy Breeding Tank -cheap and easy setup-


Let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions.
I'm experienced with freshwater aquariums but this is my first time dealing with breading live-bearers so all advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

I actually only just got guppies myself on a whim (didn't do any research first which is very unusual for me) and wasn't aware until I got home that they would be giving birth so much. From my understanding, the females can hoard sperm and give birth pretty much when they feel like it? So you might end up with babies in the big tank anyway.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Nice setup. I usually just let mine breed in my planted tank. There are thick areas of plants in certain places and the fry hide among them. The snatch any food that come close and dart back in when they see movement. I think my guppies are trained to not eat babies as the adults are getting more used to being around big baby guppies and junior guppies. If the fry ARE getting eaten, I dont notice it. The population is rapidly increasing and I have to give away many of them to friends. If you plan to keep RCS, keep nitrates low at all times as they are more sensitive than fish. Live plants introduced to your tank will lower nitrates or keep it from toxic levels. *


----------



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that advice, I wasn't aware about that about red cherry shrimp, I'll have to monitor it more carefully


----------

